# Bild auf Webserver verlinken.



## NomadSoul (31. August 2005)

Also ich hab das Problem, das ich auf ein Bild linkel will was mittels Woltlab Burningboard hochgeladen wurde allerdings bekomme ich beim Versuch direkt drauf zu linken bekomme ich ein forbiden. Woran kann das liegen?! Irgendwelche Ideen?!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2005)

das macht auch Sinn, das man auf Attachments in Forensystemen nicht direkt zugreifen kann , sondern die Attachments nur über ein Zugriffssystem geladen werden können.

Was kannst du machen? Schreibe dir ein PHP-Script, dass das Bild lädt (fopen()) und dann als ContentType image zurückgibt.


----------



## NomadSoul (1. September 2005)

Damit gibts nur ein Problem, wenn ich das mittels PHP versuche kommt das Wiki nicht damit klar wegen der Dateiendung.(glaub ich zumindest das es an der Dateiendung liegt). 
Aber was mich noch brenneder intressiert, wie erreicht man sowas? Ich hab in dem Ordner keine Datei gefunden die die Zugriff einschränken könnte. Auch die Rechte liegen beim Ordner und bei der Datei auf vollzugriff.
Mfg


----------

